# Ankle ligament Reconstruction



## Jeffs1977 (Nov 5, 2011)

Per my surgeons OP report, he did the following:

1. Lateral ankle ligament reconstruction delayed repair with augmentation using Arthrex allograft material. 
2. Foreign body removal. 

I am new to Foot and Ankle coding - any help is appreciated on what you think I should use.


----------



## jdemar (Nov 7, 2011)

27695, 27696 or 27698 and the foreign body remvl may be incidental depending on your op note.  You'll need to know primary = collateral vs both collateral ligaments;  or 2ndry = repair done some time after the incident of injury  or following a previous sx .

I'm guessing from the note you have 'delayed repair' that it would be 27698, but again verify with your operative note/ligaments.


----------

